
How to buy a domain - prakash
http://fbfund.com/how-to-buy-a-domain/
======
martey
I think it is interesting that slide 15 of the presentation suggests buying a
domain with equity as a possible option. The comments at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813774> (rightly, I think) suggest that
this is a bad idea.

~~~
krav
It's a terrible idea. If you're not creative enough to come up with a name
that costs you $8.95 on Godaddy, what're you doing in a startup?

~~~
stse
I don't see how "being available" can be a prerequisite when choosing a domain
name, unless you're bootstrapping. In which case you might not really have a
choice.

